# New BIG SCARY SHOW: Crypticon, 1031 Comics, 13 Questions of Doom, more



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

Episode XXXV of the Big Scary Show is now online!!

Daylight hours start to grow shorter and the beginning of the 2013 haunt season is creeping up to consume your life like shadows at dusk. Lurking in those shadows is another packed episode to light your haunt know-how and be in the know. You can’t have a good opinion on Ben Affleck being Batman if you are not attending the cons that affect all things pop and horror, so we bring you two interviews on upcoming conventions. Tifaine from Crypticon tells us why it is the can’t miss show in the Twin Cities area. Todd from Con Nooga will give you the lowdown on why you need to be in Chattanooga in February. Your imagination is invited to run wild with an interview with Gail and John from 1031 Comics and the characters they are bringing to life. We also make time for Tim and Joe, the team of brothers who are making the screams happen at the Mad World haunted attraction. 

The Roundtable of Terror gets hijacked by Storm this week, and the (g)Hosts have to encounter 13 Questions of Doom!!!! The stakes get high as Jerry, Badger, and the Unknown Scare Actor face rapid fire questions in this classic style roundtable. Can you come out on top and beat the (g)Hosts scores? Did Storm even bother coming up with a scoring system? The only way to know is to ponder the questions for yourself.

Badger brings you Deadline News to make sure you are in the know at this crucial time of year. Storm has a coffee and challenges science itself with a near-super-villain rant in Haunt Minute. The Unknown Scare Actor has the greatest fright in Face Your Fears “Dumbassaphobia”, and Jerry Vayne not only pulls out the newest haunt music, he lets you in on his latest album release Virus 308 (available now!!!). The infection spreads with a Gruesome Giveaway winner and plenty of more fun that requires a CDC warning and a note from your doctor.

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice just by listening to the Big Scary Show!!!

www.bigscaryshow.com

Episode XXXV featured music:
Axe Giant-Main Title	by Midnight Syndicate
Patient Zero by Jerry Vayne
31-13 by Sam Haynes


----------

